# Az Coaster Club/vintage Bike Ride #3



## Jarod24 (Apr 22, 2016)

Alright let's go for a 3rd month in a row! Vintage bike ride #3. Came up with the the name AZ coaster club for the the name of our ride/group. Let me know what ya guys think. So we're going to do a night ride this time, it's getting too hot to ride during daylight hours. And probably at all after may I'm guessing. Plan on meeting at Herberger park Saturday May 21st at 630pm. I would like to do the same cruise as last time and hopefully make it to the wash this time haha. Let me know if you can make it! Thanks


----------



## Jarod24 (Apr 22, 2016)

@Pantmaker @azbug-i @Awhipple @iswingping @DosXX @schwinning @dougfisk @GTs58


----------



## azbug-i (Apr 22, 2016)

Planning on it! Work wont make me be here at night 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jarod24 (Apr 22, 2016)

And if you guys know of any other AZ folks on here make sure ya tag them so they see this


----------



## Pantmaker (Apr 22, 2016)

I'll be there...and it's not because I like any of you guys personally. I'm doing it more to socialize my bicycle...and to maintain this impressive level of physical condition.


----------



## Awhipple (Apr 22, 2016)

I'll be there!


----------



## Jarod24 (Apr 22, 2016)

Pantmaker said:


> I'll be there...and it's not because I like any of you guys personally. I'm doing it more to socialize my bicycle...and to maintain this impressive level of physical condition.




Hahahaha yeah, you don't want them just attacking random people or other bicycles they go out.


----------



## Jarod24 (Apr 22, 2016)

@Zonkers8382


----------



## Jarod24 (May 10, 2016)

@Pantmaker @azbug-i @Awhipple @iswingping @DosXX @schwinning @dougfisk @GTs58 @Zonkers8382
Don't forget the night ride is coming up saturday May 21 meeting at Herberger  Park at 6:30 PM. Hope to see you all there!!!


----------



## iswingping (May 12, 2016)

Damn it!  I will not be there due to a scheduling conflict.  

Take lots of pics and bring extra parts.


----------



## Jarod24 (May 18, 2016)

@Pantmaker @azbug-i @Awhipple @iswingping @DosXX @schwinning @dougfisk @GTs58 @Zonkers8382

If any of you guys don't like me tagging you in these let me know. Hope to see you all there on Saturday night, again meeting at same location. Herberger Park at 6:30 PM.  Probably going to go the same route as last time most of its lit up but a couple areas are not. I recommend bringing a light, if you fall in the canal I wanna make sure were able to save your bike


----------



## Jarod24 (May 21, 2016)

Not the Yosemite ride, but still good times for our AZ coaster coaster ride #3. Thanks for all who made it out!


----------



## rollfaster (May 22, 2016)

Awesome. Good times!


----------



## GTs58 (May 22, 2016)

Sorry I had to miss another one. Worked Saturday and since I'm an old fart, my batteries are dead by the time I walk out the door.

Was there another break down, I see a few were at Doug's Bicycle Repair Shop?


----------



## Pantmaker (May 22, 2016)

Thanks again to our Cruise Director, Jarod aka "The Challenger" for pulling all of his Craigslist friends together for another great ride.


----------



## Awhipple (May 22, 2016)

Another great ride! Thanks again to  Pantmaker for the seat for my wasp! Nothin like finishing a ride at about midnight with great weather.


----------



## Jarod24 (May 22, 2016)

Pantmaker said:


> Thanks again to our Cruise Director, Jarod aka "The Challenger" for pulling all of his Craigslist friends together for another great ride.
> View attachment 320056



Hahaha


----------



## Jarod24 (May 22, 2016)

GTs58 said:


> Sorry I had to miss another one. Worked Saturday and since I'm an old fart, my batteries are dead by the time I walk out the door.
> 
> Was there another break down, I see a few were at Doug's Bicycle Repair Shop?



Na a couple of us met at dougs before the ride and cruised from there to the meeting spot. It's only about 1/2 mile


----------



## Pantmaker (May 22, 2016)

The VIPs meet early for secret handshake.


----------



## GTs58 (May 22, 2016)

Pantmaker said:


> The VIPs meet early for secret handshake.




I thought it was so the VIP's could decide who they were going to run off into the canal. Doesn't look like anyone got wet though.


----------

